# Damp Swift



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the dreaded damp in the motorhome. Now I know it's a Swift but it is not on the floor.
When I bought the motorhome it had a large roof box on it, I took this off as I didn't want it, but it appears the leak is from the roof rack (I blame the box)
I have it booked in for a repair next month at AMC so I hope that will have it all sorted:crying:


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I feel for you having suffered damp in a previous Swift. Hope the damage is not too expensive.


Dave


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Dave,
I have been quoted £1530 parts and labour, so it could have been worse.
Brian


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I Picked the motorhome up today after having the damp dealt with. They have done a lovely job, having stripped the interior out and replaced the internal wood and insulation. New ceiling boards and remove and refit and seal the rack. I am extremely pleased with the workmanship.
I was quoted £1530 they rang me a few days ago to say it would not be that much and when they gave me the bill it was for £980 and that included fitting the battery master that I supplied.
I am not sure many companies would have charged less than the written quote.
I had the work done by Alex and John at AMC motorhomes at Upper Dicker.
I will try and do a company report but at the moment the site won't let me.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

great result

pleased to here there are some honest firms about

barry


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

talogon said:


> I Picked the motorhome up today after having the damp dealt with. They have done a lovely job, having stripped the interior out and replaced the internal wood and insulation. New ceiling boards and remove and refit and seal the rack. I am extremely pleased with the workmanship.
> I was quoted £1530 they rang me a few days ago to say it would not be that much and when they gave me the bill it was for £980 and that included fitting the battery master that I supplied.
> I am not sure many companies would have charged less than the written quote.
> I had the work done by Alex and John at AMC motorhomes at Upper Dicker.
> I will try and do a company report but at the moment the site won't let me.


Bargain! Good result. :smile2:


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

*Swift damp problems*

Hi all. Saw this post about Swifts and would like to ask if these particular models are prone to damp. The reason I ask is because I'm considering a purchase of a 2011 Swift Escape 686 from a dealer in Tyne and Wear and because I'm new to this game ( see my post in ' Introductions' under Wannabee Motorhomer) I'm trying to avoid any pitfalls. Thanks for any help


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
the early swifts had more of a problem as they had a sealing problem
you will hear of this more on swifts as they sold so many

if it is a reputable dealer and has had the relevant checks all should be fine 
all makes have there own problems

saw a late hymer yesterday that had water coming in after heavy rain

what ever make you get if you are handy at diy you should be fine

barry


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Barry. Feel a little easier now. Trev


----------

